# Stanley 35 Transitional Plane



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

A relative sent me a Stanley 35 transitional plane and I'm considering restoring it. All parts are present. It is very rusty and the sole is way out of flat. I'm wondering if anyone actually uses one of these as a smoother. Is it worth the time to restore?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a big one, not a smoother, 28 inches of Stanley transitional, and it gets a lot of work.
I think they're a well worth while variation in planing and fixing it up worth it as well.
I do have an Ohio Tools smoother, but havent got it tuned up yet..Hmm..after how many years now ?
;-}

.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is a little info about it, for what it's worth. http://www.supertool.com/stanleybg/stan4.htm#num35


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

a lot of LJ folks use them. Just do an LJ search you should find a lot of information about restorations. Mads blogs are a good place to start.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Do you have any other smoothing planes? I would only do it if there was a strong motivation such as it had a strong attachment to a specific family member. I would be more inclined to restore a transitional Jack for use.

Take a look at the mouth of the plane. If it is not tight, it would be a lot of work to correct. Rust and out of flat sole are not huge issues. Checks in the sole would also be a bigger issue. Any chance of photos?

If you wanted more info on the restoration process Dunbar's book is great, but out of print and getting pricey…

http://www.amazon.com/Restoring-Tuning-Using-Classic-Woodworking/dp/080696670X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1311200729&sr=1-1


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I just restored a #35. Last night I was working on something, and had occasion to give it a test drive. It actually worked pretty well.


----------

